# Servlet in JSP includen?



## bronks (11. Jul 2005)

Hi!

Für einen sehr speziellen Fall habe ich mir folgendes überlegt:
Ich habe in einer JSP eine Tabelle. In eine Zelle wird eine Grafik angezeigt, die von einem Servlet gestreamt kommt. Das funktioniert mit *




*


In der zweiten Zelle sollen Informationen zu der Grafik angezeigt werden, welche ebenfalls von einem Servlet ausgegeben werden. Die Ausgabe dieses Servlets ist HTML. Das funktioniert nicht, weil ich nicht weiß mit welchem Tag ich das Servlet in die JSP einbinden kann. Eine JSP in eine andere einzubinden funktioniert mit <jsp:include>, aber was mache ich bei einem Servlet?

Bitte Hilfe! Danke!

Bronks


----------



## Bleiglanz (11. Jul 2005)

genauso?

das servelt hat ja hoffentlich eine URL (mapping), und du kannst mit include beliebige dinger einbinden...


----------



## bronks (11. Jul 2005)

Genauso! Danke!

 Und ich gib mir die Blamage und frag hier so einen Mist ...


----------

